# Tweeter crossover location?



## shaggyj89 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey Dev, there actually aren't any crossovers. The full range goes to the doors, and on the tweeters are resistors that simply cut out the lower bass frequencies. SO when you added the coaxial speakers to the doors, you DID hear an improvement. Because you had the tweeters from the dash and the tweeters built into the door speakers both emitting the higher frequencies.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

That's a capacitor


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

shaggyj89 said:


> ...and on the tweeters are resistors that simply cut out the lower bass frequencies.


As WillL84 pointed out, those are capacitors, typically non-polar electrolytics. The one in the pic is labeled 68 micro-farads. As stated, it functions to block the low, bass frequencies, where most of the power is concentrated, from blasting the little tweeter into a million pieces. 

To be clear, the cap is the crossover. It may be very simple, but combined with the series resistance in the path and in the voice coli, it forms a 1st order, high pass filter. That's pretty much all that's needed for a crossover in 2-way speakers.

Doug

.


----------



## shaggyj89 (Jan 27, 2020)

You are both correct, sorry i called it a resistor by mistake. Thank you for correcting me!


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> As WillL84 pointed out, those are capacitors, typically non-polar electrolytics. The one in the pic is labeled 68 micro-farads. As stated, it functions to block the low, bass frequencies, where most of the power is concentrated, from blasting the little tweeter into a million pieces.
> 
> To be clear, the cap is the crossover. It may be very simple, but combined with the series resistance in the path and in the voice coli, it forms a 1st order, high pass filter. That's pretty much all that's needed for a crossover in 2-way speakers.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a 1st order, high pass filter. No, it is not a crossover. Crossovers (equalizers) have two or more bandwidth (freq range) outputs which can then be independently attenuated or amplified (volume) before being summed back into the single desired output, typically for another input (your speaker of choice).

Your friendly neighborhood electrical engineer.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

406 said:


> Your friendly neighborhood electrical engineer.


So am I.

In the absence of anything fancier, that cap functions as the crossover. I agree, if this were a 3-way or a 4-way, something more sophisticated may be needed. 

Most of the fancier crossovers I've seen were purely passive lacking any amplifier capability. But they were frequently advertised in magazines such as Stereo Review and High Fidelity, back in the day.

Doug

.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> So am I.
> 
> In the absence of anything fancier, that cap functions as the crossover. I agree, if this were a 3-way or a 4-way, something more sophisticated may be needed.
> 
> ...


In the absence of anything fancier, that cap functions as A HIGH PASS FILTER. If it's not splitting an audio signal into two or more frequency ranges, it's not a crossover. Brush up EE, don't teach others incorrect information.


----------



## Viper_007 (Jun 11, 2019)

Devzx said:


> Hey guys, I have the non Bose 6 speaker system and wondering where the crossover for the dash tweeters are. Is it built into the radio? Do the door speakers get full range signal or are the high frequencies strictly going to the tweeters? I have replaced the door speakers with three way speakers and it sounds to have increased the highs but I could just be imagining it. Thanks


I have a question regards to the tweeter replacement with speakers. When you did the replacement, did the grills on the front dash just pop out and where the tweeters attatched to it. Reason I as is that I want to replace my tweeters ith after market Kenwoods with there own crossover.
Many thanks.


----------

